# happy birthday!!!



## -xXx- (Dec 18, 2019)

thank you!
best wishes on very many more!
may your creations be all you would have them be,




[video=youtube;9dobJDxPEzM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dobJDxPEzM[/video]
watch 'bout 3mins

congrats!
2020 grammys!
were that it had been under different circumstances...
well met, m'lady, well met!

may your compass hold true, to you.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks, but my birthday was two days ago. :tongue:


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 18, 2019)

mrmustard615 said:


> Thanks, but my birthday was two days ago. :tongue:




best belated wishes on very many more!
may your creations be all you would have them be,
even in review(s).lst/d




[video=youtube;7cVeHACgzOo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cVeHACgzOo[/video]
k o 2:32


----------



## escorial (Dec 18, 2019)

Who's the oldest WF member....


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 18, 2019)

I thought you were :lol:


----------



## escorial (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm a middle aged teenager...have you lost any of these

street cred
fashion sense
bowl movements
teeth
bus pass


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 9, 2020)

happy b-day!
[video=youtube;Yb2FSmKNs7I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb2FSmKNs7I[/video]
the j b 2:56

go ahead.
you know
you know
the words.


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 10, 2020)

happy b-day!
[video=youtube;5A4xBp2rizQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A4xBp2rizQ[/video]
pb a little over 4mins


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 19, 2020)

happy b-day!
[video=youtube;caiBo_wTxrY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
caiBo_wTxrY[/video]
the j less than 5mins

never _really_ left the building...


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 20, 2020)

happy b-day!
[video=youtube;gvPieP0mys4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
gvPieP0mys4[/video]
nb 3mins _selective retro.ism_

hmmmm...


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 21, 2020)

happy b-day!
[video=youtube;slSmhb82q7U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slSmhb82q7U[/video]
rjw violin 'bout 3mins _selective retro.ism_

hmmmm...


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 22, 2020)

happy b-day!
[video=youtube;Pst31-iNecs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pst31-iNecs[/video]
less than 3mins _selective retro.ism_

nope.
you already know 'bout *that* one.
oh yes.
oh yes, it is.


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 24, 2020)

happy b-day!

[video=youtube;VmjWO7oY8LU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmjWO7oY8LU[/video]
3_ish_mins _selective retro.ism_

nope.
no better sound found.
nope no better clip of *both* of them.
same birthday best,
none-the-less.


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 27, 2020)

happy b-day!

[video=youtube;gVvWxiP4_xs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVvWxiP4_xs[/video]
ns 3mins 

did you know
you've heard him?
bet you have.


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 28, 2020)

happy, happy b-day!

[video=youtube;_QUq72fla3o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QUq72fla3o[/video]
sarah 4mins 

yeah.
read the lyrics.
worth your time,
precious as minutes can be.


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 29, 2020)

happy b-day!

[video=youtube;GHbNxzi2vvQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHbNxzi2vvQ[/video]
*they* believe 'bout 3mins 

yeah.
birthday(s).


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 30, 2020)

happy b-day!

[video=youtube;YcY3FH208l8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcY3FH208l8[/video]
the phil _with thanks_ less than 9mins

yup.
worth revisiting.
write place?
write time?


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 31, 2020)

happy b-day!

[video=youtube;0Ql9afIgxpI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ql9afIgxpI[/video]
_no_*m*_is_*s* *X* less than 4mins

spoken word?
well, yes.
there is that.
don't jump


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 3, 2020)

happy b-day!

[video=youtube;Mqil5wzF7nA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqil5wzF7nA[/video]
k less than 3mins

journals and memoires?
well, yes.
there are.

dance?
yeah.
points to "source".
_*note to self:wereditgo?*_


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 3, 2020)

This might be more appropriate since it's Dave Davies' birthday


[video=youtube;CK-Po-IGY8k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK-Po-IGY8k[/video]


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 3, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aMjAJApyg4

Happy Bidet. 

I just had to join in...


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 4, 2020)

happy b-day!
the gentle kind.

[video=youtube;JzbjYNUak4I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzbjYNUak4I[/video]
ni less than 5mins

journals and memoires?
well, yes.
there are.

spoken
word(s)?


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 5, 2020)

happy b-day!

[video=youtube;-ql1eThR0aQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ql1eThR0aQ[/video]
'bout 4mins from _pocket full of kryptonite
_
spoken
word(s)?
important?



[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
Chorus:
Yo mama's a pajama and she ain't no good
Yo mama's a pajama and she ain't got no friends
Yo mama's a pajama and she ain't no good
Yo mama's a pajama and she ain't got no friends

I once knew a girl with a funky doo-wop
Spent all her money just to look like a mop

Yo mama's a pajama and she ain't no good
Yo mama's a pajama and she ain't got no friends

Yo mama's a pajama
Yo mama's a llama
Yo mama's a pajama

I love myself, I think I'm grand
I like to sit and hold my hand
When I grow up I'll marry me
And somehow form a little family

Chorus

Yo mama's a pajama
Yo mama's a llama
Yo mama's a pajama

Yo ma, Yo pa, yo greasy grandma
She got a big behind like frankenstein
She go beep beep beep down Sesame Street

Chorus

Yo mama's a pajama
Yo mama's a llama
Yo mama's a pajama

Ain't she sweet;
She get on down the street (x4)

Chorus

I once knew a girl with a funky doo-wop
She spent all her money just to look like a mop

Chorus

I ask you very con-fidenti-al-ly
[/spoiler2]


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 6, 2020)

happy b-day!


[video=youtube;RIMxmnfDSOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIMxmnfDSOs[/video]
mr m less than 4mins


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 7, 2020)

happy b-day!


[video=youtube;6Nw2ZZO7OhI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Nw2ZZO7OhI[/video]
eubie less than 7mins


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 8, 2020)

happy b-day!


[video=youtube;nJVJ02Hz8VY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJVJ02Hz8VY[/video]
lon 'bout 3mins


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 9, 2020)

one happy b-day!


[video=youtube;gc93thQVIV8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc93thQVIV8[/video]
less than 3mins _from simple things_


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 9, 2020)

and happy b-day!

*maybe not _every_one*

[video=youtube;rArtHgO43iw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rArtHgO43iw[/video]
less than 3mins


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 10, 2020)

happy b-day!

*maybe not _every_one*

[video=youtube;HdWw9SksiwQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdWw9SksiwQ[/video]
almost 7mins 

burton, music theory AS application
sure.
listen to 83, 84, 86 albums
on loop


[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Verse 1]
Life, it seems, will fade away
Drifting further every day
Getting lost within myself
Nothing matters, no one else
I have lost the will to live
Simply nothing more to give
There is nothing more for me
Need the end to set me free

[Verse 2]
Things not what they used to be
Missing one inside of me
Deathly loss, this can't be real
Cannot stand this hell I feel
Emptiness is filling me
To the point of agony
Growing darkness taking dawn
I was me, but now he's gone

[Bridge]
No one but me can save myself, but it's too late
Now I can't think... think why I should even try
Yesterday seems as though it never existed
Death greets me warm, now I will just say goodbye
Goodbye...

[Instrumental Outro]
[/spoiler2]


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 11, 2020)

derek, happy b-day!

[video=youtube;Oq4b3nMsyyE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq4b3nMsyyE[/video]
less than 5mins 

dynamic?
yup.
in the gooooood way.


[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
Sorry to have been so much of a bore
But in my own funny ways I find I learn much more
I realise what you think from your eyes
But in your own funny ways I find I learn much more

My ways are strange
They'll never change
They stay strange ways

Sorry to be so close from the start
But for all that I care we could be miles apart
I understood that you never would
Understand a way of life I never could

My ways are strange
They'll never change
They stay strange ways

Go your own way or wait for me
Go your own way or wait for me
Go your own way or wait for me
Go your own way or wait for me

And so you see what happened to me
Since the time when I judged my life in nights and days
I realised that my life was lies
So you see what I mean with all my funny ways
Sorry to have been so much of a bore
But in my own funny ways I find I learn much more

Funny ways
Funny ways
Funny ways
Funny ways
[/spoiler2]


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 12, 2020)

ray, happy b-day!

[video=youtube;sezc05A4s2g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sezc05A4s2g[/video]
d o o r s 'bout 2mins _selective-retroism_


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 12, 2020)

Which one? I know it isn't Jim Morrison's.


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 12, 2020)

mrmustard615 said:


> Which one? I know it isn't Jim Morrison's.


keyboards, ray manzarek


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 13, 2020)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaappy
birth
day!!!!
saaaaaaalute!!!

[video=youtube;NSMfrce0BeE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSMfrce0BeE[/video]
'bout 6mins
plus reading time

_...you're not forgotten here_


[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Verse 1]
6 by 6 from wall to wall
Shutters on the windows, no light at all
Damp on the floor, you got damp in the bed
They're trying to get you crazy, get you out of your head
And they feed you scraps and they feed you lies
To lower your defences, no compromise
Nothing you can do, the day can be long
Your mind is working overtime, your body's not too strong

[Pre-Chorus]
Hold on, hold on
Hold on, hold on
Hold on, hold on

[Chorus]
They put you in a box so you can't get heard
Let your spirit stay unbroken, may you not be deterred
Hold on, you have gambled with your own life
And you face the night alone
While the builders of the cages
Sleep with bullets, bars and stone
They do not see your road to freedom
That you build with flesh and bone

[Verse 2]
They take you out and the light burns your eyes
To the talking room, it's no surprise
Loaded questions from clean white coats
Their eyes are all as hidden as their Hippocratic Oath
They tell you how to behave, behave as their guest
You want to resist them, you do your best
They take you to your limits, they take you beyond
For all that they are doing there's no way to respond

[Pre-Chorus]
Hold on, hold on

[Chorus]
They put you in a box so you can't get heard
Let your spirit stay unbroken, may you not be deterred
Hold on, you have gambled with your own life
And you face the night alone
While the builders of the cages
Sleep with bullets, bars and stone
They do not see your road to freedom
That you build with flesh and bone

[Outro]
Though you may disappear, you're not forgotten here
And I will say to you, I will do what I can do
You may disappear, you're not forgotten here
And I will say to you, I will do what I can do
And I will do what I can do
And I will do what I can do
[/spoiler2]


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 14, 2020)

rob, happy birthday!

[video=youtube;WziA88-n02k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WziA88-n02k[/video]
m20 less than 4mins

_...just a little unwell..._


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 15, 2020)

happy birthday!

[video=youtube;J2RZPMo5jAs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2RZPMo5jAs[/video]
less than 4mins


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 16, 2020)

john, happy birthday!

**language warning 8-9mins**

[video=youtube;ahrbSOQIVKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahrbSOQIVKM[/video]
'bout 9mins


_*experimental forms*
*  -..-   *_


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 17, 2020)

hollah, chris! happy birthday!

**some language**

[video=youtube;RRBY6CXH1Kw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRBY6CXH1Kw[/video]
'bout 3mins


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 18, 2020)

happy birthday!!!!


[video=youtube;2CZ8ossU4pc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CZ8ossU4pc[/video]
rs less than 4mins
plus reading time


[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
All the rowboats in the paintings
They keep trying to row away
And the captains' worried faces
Stay contorted and staring at the waves
They'll keep hanging in their gold frames
For forever, forever and a day
All the rowboats in oil paintings
They keep trying to row away, row away

Hear them whispering French and German
Dutch, Italian, and Latin
When no one's looking, I touch a sculpture
Marble, cold, and soft as satin

But the most special are the most lonely
God, I pity the violins
In glass coffins they keep coughing
They've forgotten, forgotten how to sing, how to sing
La da da da da, la da da da da, la

[Instrumental]

First there's lights out, then there's lock up
Masterpieces serving maximum sentences
It's their own fault for being timeless
There's a price to pay and a consequence
All the galleries, the museums
Here's your ticket, welcome to the tombs
They're just public mausoleums
The living dead fill every room

But the most special are the most lonely
God, I pity the violins
In glass coffins they keep coughing
They've forgotten, forgotten how to sing

They will stay there in their gold frames
For forever, forever and a day
All the rowboats in oil paintings
They keep trying to row away, row away

[Instrumental]

First there's lights out, then there's lock up
Masterpieces serving maximum sentences
It's their own fault for being timeless
There's a price to pay and a consequence
All the galleries, the museums
They will stay there forever and a day

All the rowboats in oil paintings
They keep trying to row away, row away
All the rowboats in oil paintings
They keep trying to row away, row away
[/spoiler2]


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 19, 2020)

*hey dave!!!!* happy birthday!!!!


[video=youtube;YNRSwAxSM5s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNRSwAxSM5s[/video]
less than 3mins


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 20, 2020)

alan, happy birthday!!!!


[video=youtube;5e8ewyu-px8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e8ewyu-px8[/video]
less than 3mins


*lots* of great begans today, all through the years.
this year, for this listener, celebrates alan.
jussayin'


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 21, 2020)

happy birthday!!!!


[video=youtube;DvZIWXxa-3g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvZIWXxa-3g[/video]
less than 2mins


one more?


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 22, 2020)

scott, happy birthday!!!!


[video=youtube;_IooIZbqcBs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IooIZbqcBs[/video]
less than 6mins


[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
[Verse 1]
Peace is what they tell me
Love am I unholy
Lies are what they tell me
Despise you that control me

[Chorus]
The peace is dead in my soul
I have blamed the reasons for
My intentions poor
Yes I'm the one who
The only one who
Would carry on this far

[Verse 2]
Torn, I'm filthy
Born in my own misery
Stole all that you gave me
Control you claim you save me

[Chorus]
The peace is dead in my soul
I have blamed the reasons for
My intentions poor
Yes I'm the one who
The only one who
Would carry on this far

[Bridge]
Peace in my head
Love in my head
Lies lies lies lies in my head

[Chorus]
The peace is dead in my soul
I have blamed the reasons for
My intentions poor
Yes I'm the one who
The only one who
Would carry on this far
The peace is dead in my soul
I have blamed the reasons for
My intentions poor
Yes I'm the one who
The only one who
Would carry on this far
[/spoiler2]


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 24, 2020)

happy birthday yesterday!!!!


[video=youtube;d1E1EH6bXfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1E1EH6bXfA[/video]
johnny 8ish mins

_*sounds the bell...*_


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 24, 2020)

nicky, happy birthday!!!!


[video=youtube;MRDPT1SYYFg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRDPT1SYYFg[/video]
as long as it takes....or 9 ish mins
the homecoming min 4ish

_*session musicians...*
*...lest you be...*_
nicky hopkins wiki clicky


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 25, 2020)

dude!!! happy birthday!!!!


[video=youtube;EjHLxTGn--s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjHLxTGn--s[/video]
less than 4mins


*...lest you be...*


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 26, 2020)

tim-othy, happy birthday!!!!


[video=youtube;LfquAEzgpGM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfquAEzgpGM[/video]
'bout 3mins
_selective relative-retroism_


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 27, 2020)

happy birthday!!!!


[video=youtube;g8eFm6jWqRg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8eFm6jWqRg[/video]
'bout 4mins _selective relative-retroism_
plus reading time



[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
So you're standing on a ledge
It looks like you might fall
So far down, or maybe you were thinking about jumping
Now you could have it all
If you learned a little patience
For though I cannot fly
I'm not content to crawl
So give me a little credit
Have in me a little faith
I want to be with you forever
If tomorrow's not too late

But it's always too late when you got nothing
So you say
And you should never let the sun set on tomorrow
Before the sun rises today

If I am another waste of everything you dreamed of
I will let you down
If I am only here to watch you as you suffer
I will let you down

So you're walking on the edge
And you wait your turn to fall
But you're so far gone
That you don't see the hands upheld to catch you
And you could find the fault
In the heart that you've been handed
For though you cannot fly
You're not content to crawl

And it's always too late when you got nothing
So you say
But you should never let the sun set on tomorrow
Before the sun rises

If I am another waste of everything you hoped for
I will let you down
If I am only here to watch you as you suffer
I will let you down

So you're standing on the ledge
It looks like you might fall

If I am another waste of everything you dreamed of
I will let you down (I will let you down)
If I am only here to watch you as you suffer
I will let you down (If I am)

The answers we find
Are never what we had in mind
So we make it up as we go along (I won't let you down)
You don't talk of dreams
I won't mention tomorrow
We won't make those promises that we can't keep

I will never leave you
I will not let you down
I will never leave you
I will not let you down
[/spoiler2]


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 28, 2020)

phil, happy birthday!!!!


[video=youtube;QtJH1_l2zuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtJH1_l2zuQ[/video]
42 'bout 4mins _3 point_




m more

near now


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 29, 2020)

happy birthday, every 4 years?!!!!


[video=youtube;6kUJMx7pUUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kUJMx7pUUo[/video]
'bout 13mins

yeah.
write this in.
you know you want to.


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 29, 2020)

happy birthday, alan!!!!


[video=youtube;o1TexDQ8cmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1TexDQ8cmQ[/video]
'bout 3mins


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 2, 2020)

happy birthday, chris!!!!
...and
thank you.
jussayin'


[video=youtube;kayI9QB1-IA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kayI9QB1-IA[/video]
'bout 4mins
plus reading time
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Intro: 'Otuto Nke Chukwu']
Gi nwa nke chukwu, gini ka ina ekwu
N'ihi ihe nile
Nke chukwu mere

[Verse 1: Chris Martin]
I tried my best to be just like
The other boys in school
I tried my best to get it right
And died at every duel
This mountainside is suicide
This dream will never work
Still the sign upon my headstone, write
"A champion of the world"

[Interlude]
Oh oh-oh
Oh oh-oh-oh oh oh

[Verse 2: Chris Martin]
I tried my best to stay alight
Fly like a firework
I tried my best at taking flight
But my rocket ship reversed
Oh, referee, don't stop the fight
Everyone can see I'm hurt
But I'll stand before conquistadors
Till I'm champion of the world

[Chorus: Chris Martin, Chris & Will]
(When I sail) And when I sail
I'm sailing west
(Know I might fail) Knowing I might fail
But still I'm hoping for the best
(In my dreams) And in my dreams
Onto my chest
She'll pin the colours and say
"I wandered the whole wide world but
Baby, you're the best"

[Interlude: Chris Martin]
Lo lo-lo-lo lo oh
Ee-yo-ee-yo-ee-yo-ee-yeah
Lo lo-lo-lo lo

[Outro: Chris Martin & Will Champion]
So I'm flying on my bicycle
Heading upwards from the Earth
I am jumping with no parachute
Out into the universe
I have E.T. on my bicycle
Because giving up won't work
Now I'm riding on my rocketship
And I'm champion of the world
[/spoiler2]

more?


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 3, 2020)

happy birthday!!!!


[video=youtube;vY7ojtv8oTE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY7ojtv8oTE[/video]
less than 5mins


one more?


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 4, 2020)

richard, happy birthday!!!!


[video=youtube;36nWNAvtwrw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36nWNAvtwrw[/video]
'bout 3mins


read?


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 5, 2020)

mark, happy birthday!!!!


[video=youtube;m982l0HIMcY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m982l0HIMcY[/video]
call it 4mins
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
I'm totally wired
Totally wired
I'm totally wired
Totally wired

Can't you see?
A butterfly stomach round ground
I drank a jar of coffee
And then I took some of these

And I'm totally wired
Totally wired
I'm totally wired
Totally wired

Life leaves you surprised
Slaps you in the eyes
If I was a communist
A rich man would bail me
The opposite applies
The morning light
Another fresh fight
Another row, right, right, right, right

And I'm totally wired
Just totally wired
I'm totally biased
Totally wired

You don't have to be weird to be wired
You don't have to be an American brand
You don't have to be strange to be strange
You don't have to be weird to be weird

But I'm totally wired
Totally wired
Just totally wired
I'm totally wired

My heart and I agree
My heart and I agree
I'm irate, peeved, irate, peeved
Irate, bad state, bad state

'Cause I'm totally wired
Totally wired
Just totally wired
Totally wired
And I'm always worried
And I'm always worried
And I'm always worried
And I'm always worried
[/spoiler2]


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 6, 2020)

david teh g, happy birthday!!!!

_*soooooo many thanks!*_


[video=youtube;L1v7hXEQhsQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1v7hXEQhsQ[/video]
call it a life time well spent
may it continue a goooooood longggggg time yet...
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
genius_lyrics
[Intro]

[Verse 1]
Whatever it takes to break
Got to do it
From the Burning Lake or the Eastern Gate
You'll get through it

[Chorus 1]
Rattle that lock and lose those chains
Rattle that lock and lose those chains
Rattle that lock and lose those chains
Rattle that lock

[Verse 2]
Let's go do it
Have it all our way
Go back to where we blew it
And lose our heads along the way

[Chorus 2]
So long Sin, au revoir Chaos
If there's a heaven, it can wait
So long Sin, au revoir Chaos
If there's a heaven

[Guitar Solo]

[Bridge]
Rattle that lock (Ooh, ooh)
Rattle that lock, lose those chains (Ooh, ooh)
Rattle that lock (Ooh, ooh)
Rattle that lock, lose those chains

[Verse 3]
And all the other travellers
Become phantoms to our eyes
The furies and the revellers
The fallen angels in disguise

[Chorus 3]
No Discord, Chance or Rumour
Is going to interrupt this bliss
No Discord, Chance or Rumour
To interrupt this

[Verse 4]
So, let's get to it
It's calling like a flame
Through the darkness and the night
A world suspended on a golden chain

[Chorus 3]
No Discord, Chance or Rumour
Is going to interrupt this bliss
No Discord, Chance or Rumour
To interrupt this

[Outro]
Rattle that lock
Rattle that lock, lose those chains
Rattle that lock
Rattle that lock
Rattle that lock, lose those chains
[/spoiler2]


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 7, 2020)

happy birthday!!!!


[video=youtube;LwLABSm0yYc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwLABSm0yYc[/video]
less than 5mins


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 8, 2020)

happy birthday!!!!

GARY
_less than 4mins_

*well lived, mahman!*

[video=youtube;z12K0jmjS8M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z12K0jmjS8M[/video]
less than 6mins
crowdfunded theme

[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Verse 1]
If you had seen
You'd understand
If you had seen
You'd break like me

[Verse 2]
If you had seen
All the things that I've seen
You'd scream like I scream
I know

[Verse 3]
If you had seen
You'd feel like I feel
Empty and broken
I know

[Verse 4]
I've seen the sky on fire
Seen the oceans dry
Seen the mountains fall
Seen the whole world die
[/spoiler2]

yes.
there IS more!


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 9, 2020)

happy birthday, sir!!!!

[video=youtube;7ynEWXg91A0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ynEWXg91A0[/video]
bit over 7mins
image at about 1min


more?

_...When the light is falling
On the twisted tree
When the voodoo’s calling
You’ll remember me...._


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 10, 2020)

happy birthday!!!!

time slice

[video=youtube;HjK9zRdZGAA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjK9zRdZGAA[/video]
less than 4mins

what makes *you* happy?

_*write, write?*_


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 11, 2020)

happy birthday!!!!

*some-lings*
*finish your coffee first*
*scoot back from the screen*
*secure anything you may throw on impulse*
*please*

[video=youtube;XpJaUp-w_W0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpJaUp-w_W0[/video]
less than 3mins

what makes *you* happy?

yes, there _is_ more.
seek-it.

_*write, write?*_


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 13, 2020)

happy birthday!!!!

[video=youtube;r55V4t_bENM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r55V4t_bENM[/video]
almost 4mins

one more?
bit over 3mins

_*write, write?*_


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 14, 2020)

happy birthday, walter!!!!

[video=youtube;pKvNoC0SRoY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKvNoC0SRoY[/video]
'bout 6mins

don't forget joe tho'.
percusssion!
7mins

_*write, write?*_


----------

